# ooooooooooooooo



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

lily is due!!!! she should kindle tonight or tomoro morning!!

i ran out there this morning to see if anything yet but we have an empty nest which is ready and waiting new babies  

i felt her side and i felt great movement from the kits which i felt the day before she kindled last time.

im sooooooooooooooo excited!!! :cornut:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh good....

Keep us posted ...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> OOh good....
> 
> Keep us posted ...


i sure will hun, il make a big announcement when i see the hay moving


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

hehehe im sooooo excited too


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

frags said:


> i sure will hun, il make a big announcement when i see the hay moving


OOh deffo!....then all her anties on PF can see..lol..:001_tt1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> hehehe im sooooo excited too


i feel like im going to burst with excitement lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

scosha37 said:


> OOh deffo!....then all her anties on PF can see..lol..:001_tt1:


awwwww thats so sweet :tongue:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh excellent come on Lilly aunty umber os waiting for you and my kinds grandkids :blushing:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh excellent come on Lilly aunty umber os waiting for you and my kinds grandkids :blushing:


i just know you will be checking in all today and tomoro for the announcement lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> i just know you will be checking in all today and tomoro for the announcement lol


For sure... I was mowing the lawn earlier this mornign and I was busy thinking of lilly and her kits when I was doing so itching to finish so I could come check teh forum lol!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> For sure... I was mowing the lawn earlier this mornign and I was busy thinking of lilly and her kits when I was doing so itching to finish so I could come check teh forum lol!


ha ha ha just had vision of you mowing really fast to get online lol

she deffo very close as she is doing the big massive sticky poo's (forgotten the bloody name of them) but she does loads of them before kindling and ive just been back out to her and her pen is full of them!! she is also running in and out of her kindling box constantly so im thinking it may even be today and that maybe her contractions maybe starting.
so im off out to buy a bale of hay and straw and then home to clean out my babies ready for her babies.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> ha ha ha just had vision of you mowing really fast to get online lol
> 
> she deffo very close as she is doing the big massive sticky poo's (forgotten the bloody name of them) but she does loads of them before kindling and ive just been back out to her and her pen is full of them!! she is also running in and out of her kindling box constantly so im thinking it may even be today and that maybe her contractions maybe starting.
> so im off out to buy a bale of hay and straw and then home to clean out my babies ready for her babies.


Wooo Hooooo let the count down begin!:thumbup1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

NO babies yet!?.....I am walking back and forward here...

Hurry Hurry Baby Bunny's!...


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im sipping jasmine tea waiting for the good news... I reckon she will have 9 kits at about 4:11pm today!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

umber said:


> Im sipping jasmine tea waiting for the good news... I reckon she will have 9 kits at about 4:11pm today!


You think so...


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Im so excited for you and Lily!!!

xxxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Im so excited for you and Lily!!!
> 
> xxxxx


.... and be excited for me too.... im going to be the kits.... kinda grandma!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i think she will have 9 kits too, she is bigger this time and im hoping she just has the 8.

got the hay and tried cleaning her out but she keepings jumping back in the pen and nudging me for attention so ive stopped for 5 mins, ive given her loads of attention but she just wants loads of love.
awwwwwwwww its so cute how much she wants the attention.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> .... and be excited for me too.... im going to be the kits.... kinda grandma!


pmsl how are you the grandma? im the nanny


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> pmsl how are you the grandma? im the nanny


I just am ok its complicated dont ask questions! lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Tell her to nevermind the attention and to pop them right out.....NOW!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> I just am ok its complicated dont ask questions! lol


ha ha ha im wetting myself at your post!!!! umber i love you, you always make me chuckle


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I hope all goes well, and that all kits and nice, fat, and healthy.

I miss having baby buns, but after some irresponsible person ruined the whole experience for me, i cant bring myself to breed anymore.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

frags said:


> ha ha ha im wetting myself at your post!!!! umber i love you, you always make me chuckle


awwww  I da love ya too hunn!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

look at her fat tummy!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

sooo cute, i love the second pic, looks so cheeky!! she is fab xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwww cute little fatty!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Lilly im out until this evening maybe like 7-8pm Ill come check this post as soon as I get in x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Lilly im out until this evening maybe like 7-8pm Ill come check this post as soon as I get in x


lmao!!!!!
her MUMMY will also be out at work so it wont be updated til the morning anyway


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

them pics are soo cute - reminds me of norman every morning reminding me where his food is kept! x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im back lilly lilly!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Im back lilly lilly!


me too me too


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wish it wasnt dark outside i want to look!!! but i wont go there now as she will get scared if i take a torch out as the torch light freaks her out. but i wanna know if im a nanny


----------

